# Mesh Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

So Stahl's and Imprintables both offer this type of product...A perforated heat transfer vinyl used to simulate a mesh jersey look...

I am about to buy some, but cannot find any feedback on either supplier (if there is are even a different mfg of this product). 

Can anyone provide feedback on this? I am leaning towards Stahl's b/c Imprintables website says it's perfed, but their pics look like it is a printed mesh pattern...?


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Fbomb said:


> So Stahl's and Imprintables both offer this type of product...A perforated heat transfer vinyl used to simulate a mesh jersey look...
> 
> I am about to buy some, but cannot find any feedback on either supplier (if there is are even a different mfg of this product).
> 
> Can anyone provide feedback on this? I am leaning towards Stahl's b/c Imprintables website says it's perfed, but their pics look like it is a printed mesh pattern...?


i buy most vinyl for apparel from imprintables and find them very reliable. i've got their catalog and the mesh style of vinyl that you're asking about appears to be perf'd but you could always call and make sure.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

I called them (imprintables) up and verified that the film IS perforated...You have to admit, it looks faux on their site http://www.imprintables.com/product/spectrareg-eco-film-mesh-red-15-x-5-yards,318.htm

Anyway, I ordered it up and will be sure to post some pics, since I still can't find any of either companies product.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

Fbomb said:


> I called them (imprintables) up and verified that the film IS perforated...You have to admit, it looks faux on their site Heat Transfer Vinyl
> 
> Anyway, I ordered it up and will be sure to post some pics, since I still can't find any of either companies product.


it's relatively a new product. i probably would use it at some point but have yet to do mesh jerseys.

my only problem with the product is that wouldn't you be able to see where you've heat pressed numbers, let's say, onto the mesh jersey and if the perf'd holes didn't match up with the ones on the jersey? is the mesh on every jersey perf'd the same size as on the vinyl?

very interested in see the pics when done. -good luck.


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

Yeah, I probably wouldn't do it on a mesh jersey. I am doing red, 3/4 sleeve, raglan baseball shirts with red mesh name plates on the back. So I am hoping for a twillish jersey look, but didn't want to use the faux twill vinyl. I'll get some pics up for sure.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah that is a pretty bad pic. Some better ones are attached


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks Adam...Yeah, the pics on the site show black dots and the shirt is white...Totally threw me off. Anyway, thanks for the pics. I already ordered, looks exactly like what I want!


----------



## Fbomb (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry for the delayed update, I've been up to my elbows...Finally hosted some pics!

The Imprintables mesh vinyl was a breeze to cut/weed! Smells delicious when heated and turned out exactly how I wanted...The team agrees too.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks great! I am glad you like our product


----------

